# HIV? Paranoid much?



## Giobobo1 (Sep 29, 2013)

So im on my ride along (still a student) and move an HIV patient and we're wearing proper PPE (just gloves, Pt. was not bleeding or anything) however i had a long papercut sized cut running down my risk, now it was closed up and everything since i recall it being there at least for a day or so, but i know im acting paranoid but theres no chance i caught anything from this guy right? Its closed cut, while with a HIV+ pt. just looking for some reassurance....


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 29, 2013)

Giobobo1 said:


> So im on my ride along (still a student) and move an HIV patient and we're wearing proper PPE (just gloves, Pt. was not bleeding or anything) however i had a long papercut sized cut running down my risk, now it was closed up and everything since i recall it being there at least for a day or so, but i know im acting paranoid but theres no chance i caught anything from this guy right? Its closed cut, while with a HIV+ pt. just looking for some reassurance....


If your papercut didn't come into contact with the patient's body fluids, then your chances of getting infected with HIV from that patient is basically zero. And it's "wrist" not "risk."


----------



## Mariemt (Sep 29, 2013)

Really? That sort of thinking went out in the early 90s


----------



## hogwiley (Sep 29, 2013)

The risk of you having contracted HIV from this guy, even if your "cut" did come into contact with his blood, is pretty remote.

You want to worry about something, worry about hepatitis or C diff. As an EMT, HIV is close to the bottom of the list of infectious diseases I worry about.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 29, 2013)

Giobobo1 said:


> So im on my ride along (still a student) and move an HIV patient and we're wearing proper PPE (just gloves, Pt. was not bleeding or anything) however i had a long papercut sized cut running down my risk, now it was closed up and everything since i recall it being there at least for a day or so, but i know im acting paranoid but theres no chance i caught anything from this guy right? Its closed cut, while with a HIV+ pt. just looking for some reassurance....




Make sure that you don't shake anyone's hands. After all, you might get the AIDS.


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 29, 2013)

Definitely be on high alert....The Gays will intentionally give you the Aids through their gay ring....

Sorry I have to link you through the Young Turks recap because the Christian Broadcast Network went back and edited all of Pat Robertson's crazy talk...

But beware you young EMS'ers...do not let the gay ring infect you!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZV1qRQZqNIo


----------



## Mariemt (Sep 30, 2013)

hogwiley said:


> The risk of you having contracted HIV from this guy, even if your "cut" did come into contact with his blood, is pretty remote.
> 
> You want to worry about something, worry about hepatitis or C diff. As an EMT, HIV is close to the bottom of the list of infectious diseases I worry about.



I deal with c diff regularly with my daughter. When she is considered infectious,  she is actually hospitalized due to dehydration etc. 
I use contact precautions around her, not for me, but for any immune compromised pts I come in contact with.. c diff is of little danger to healthy individuals. Plus you have to come in direct contact with fecal spores. 

Decon consists of bleach solutions, so your basic decon isn't ridding the spores. 
I have bleach pdi sani wipes for my house and we have some in the ambulance

However a c diff pt should consist of contact precautions.  Like I said, for immune compromised pts more than anything else


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Sep 30, 2013)

There's nothing to be afraid of.  Except for Super AIDS.  

[YOUTUBE]<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/bIfhklhZ7OI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>[/YOUTUBE]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIfhklhZ7OI


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 30, 2013)

OP, are you sure your cut didn't touch him?.... Are you- HIV positive...


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## VFlutter (Sep 30, 2013)

You probably got da herp. But seriously, learn a little more about infectious disease transmission.


----------



## wanderingmedic (Sep 30, 2013)

Chase said:


> You probably got da herp. But seriously, learn a little more about infectious disease transmission.



Yes to that ^
You are wayyy to paranoid. Just relax, and do some reading on HIV transmission. The CDC has some good reading on their website.


----------



## Clipper1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Considering the OP is from Oakland, CA, I wouldn't doubt if someone has tried to instill the fear of HIV into him. Between the shootings/stabbing, large amount of drug abuse in this area and the significat percentage of HIV still in that area, it is still considered to be high risk. Personal safety to not get shot is also a factor in that area.  

But, the area is also rich in education programs about infectious diseases for health care professionals which should be mandatory for EMS although they are not always stressed to the same level other professions are. They may be given just a few pieces of information like don't get to close but not why or how to actually protect against exposure.


----------



## EMT B (Sep 30, 2013)

Im so glad that an HIV positive reference made its way in here


----------



## technocardy (Sep 30, 2013)

Giobobo1 said:


> So im on my ride along (still a student) and move an HIV patient and we're wearing proper PPE (just gloves, Pt. was not bleeding or anything) however i had a long papercut sized cut running down my risk, now it was closed up and everything since i recall it being there at least for a day or so, but i know im acting paranoid but theres no chance i caught anything from this guy right? Its closed cut, while with a HIV+ pt. just looking for some reassurance....



Instead of asking a forum you should grab your text book or hit the internet and look up how HIV is transmitted. This will do 2 things:

1 - You'll get definitive answers for your questions and,
2 - As a student you'll learn something new.

Lets face it, being in EMS you'll be exposed to infectious diseases more than you'll want to be, by doing some research you'll have some knowledge for the next time you encounter a situation


----------



## Rockies (Sep 30, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> OP, are you sure your cut didn't touch him?.... Are you- HIV positive...


 THIS. :rofl:


----------



## wanderingmedic (Sep 30, 2013)

technocardy said:


> Instead of asking a forum you should grab your text book or hit the internet and look up how HIV is transmitted. This will do 2 things:
> 
> 1 - You'll get definitive answers for your questions and,
> 2 - As a student you'll learn something new.
> ...



It may also be worthwhile to call or visit some of the HIV treatment clinics in your area. Not only would they have good information for you, they would also be a phenomenal resource for you to give to your pt's if it every comes up. Oftentimes HIV/AIDS clinics deal with a variety of STI's and are a great starting point for people who have questions regarding sex/sexuality/sti's/safe sex/etc.

In my area, HIV/AIDS clinics actually have classes for healthcare providers to learn more about HIV. Classes include topics like antiretroviral medications, how to ask people about their HIV status politely, how to encourage people to get tested, and the overall experience of living with HIV in the US. I was first very skeptical of the classes....but they have been a super big help to improve my pt care.


----------



## Household6 (Oct 1, 2013)

akflightmedic said:


> Definitely be on high alert....The Gays will intentionally give you the Aids through their gay ring....



Oh Gawd.. Pat Robertson.. 



Giobobo1 said:


> just looking for some reassurance....



I'll let you in on something.. I have HIV+ friends, I hug them, I hold their hands, I sit under a blanket with them while we watch movies.. I cut their hair with the same scissors I use on my children.. I borrow a hoodie from them if I'm cold.. The only thing I worry about is they might catch and spread influenza easier..

This isn't the 1980's, yo.


----------



## Clipper1 (Oct 5, 2013)

Household6 said:


> Oh Gawd.. Pat Robertson..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think the message someone might have been trying to give the OP is that Oakland is still the violent crime capital of the US and also has one of the higher incidences of HIV for being a rather small city. It is an impoverished city with lots of  murder and drug abuse.  Not too long ago, hospitals and EMS teams in that city also made national news when they failed to follow or even have effective policies in place for infectious disease exposure. Several were cited for the meningitis case.  Maybe the retraining which had to be done left this fresh in their minds.  I probably would wear gloves and a face shield if dealing with a stabbing victim and lots of blood also and that would not be just for the protection against HIV.  

Hugging your friend or shaking someone's hand is vastly different than someone who might have nothing left to lose or where you or your partner might get careless with a needle. In an area prone to violence you also would have to be on your guard for acts of violence against you also.

BTW, Oakland and all of California are also in the international news headlines for their gay rights and the HIV spreading is still used as an argument against their rights.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Oct 5, 2013)

These guys are lying to you. You've got full blown AIDS. Not even HIV.


----------



## Theraphosidae (Oct 10, 2013)

You're not going to catch AIDS like that.  That's what PPE is for!  You yourself said he wasn't bleeding, you were using proper safety equipment, and it's not like you rubbed yourself over a gaping wound of his.

Better get used to it.  You will be surrounded by people with diseases soon enough, and you won't even know it.  Best thing I've learned about protecting myself is something one of my ride-along instructors told me; Treat everything and everyone as if it's covered in MRSA.


----------

